# 1936 PREWAR SCHWINN HUDSON



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-19...507759?hash=item520879a3af:g:tGUAAOSw7fBa0WF6

Nice bike !!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 14, 2018)

I saw it in person last weekend. It’s very nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 14, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 788135




Wow !

Insane !


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 14, 2018)

Last weekend swapmeet

Beauty...


 

The Beast...


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-19...507759?hash=item520879a3af:g:tGUAAOSw7fBa0WF6
> 
> Nice bike !!!




Any CABE member the new owner of this bike, if so Congrats!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 788135



Stunning!!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow, nice!


----------

